# Help! Did I get a good deal?



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

My wife and I recently purchased 126,000 points through Wyndham for a little under 20k. We were told this price point was a great deal but wanted to see how good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2019)

If you are within the rescission period, rescind. You can buy many more points for a fraction of the price on the resale market.

Jim


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

$158 per 1000 points  compared to Resale you can purchase 154,000 point deeds for under $1000. There are quite a few listed on the tug market place.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hope you can still rescind. 126,000 points for 20,000.00. You really can't do much with 126,000 points as far as reserving the top resorts during the high season.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 25, 2019)

Yes, rescind if you're within the rescission period!  Hopefully you're still within the time frame to do so.  Then spend some time poking around TUG and you can get an ownership for pennies on the dollar.  Thanks to all of the info on TUG, I have 497,000 points that I paid only closing costs and transfer fees for - under $500.  If you are patient you can find the right contracts for your needs.  Be sure to research the varying MFs at the different resorts and the Club Wyndham Access (CWA) portfolio along with what resort/resorts fit your needs for any advanced booking priority that you might need (i.e. peak times at popular destinations).


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

Depends on what your needs are. Resale works for a lot of people.  If you don’t care about VIP, there is no need to buy direct. You can buy resale and get the same booking benefits with the exception of Club Pass (WorldMark) locations. You need retail bought points for that. You can only book Club Pass 9 months or less from check in. WorldMark Owners can book as early as 13 months. For this reason, the majority of the WorldMark inventory at popular locations is gone, before Club Wyndham Owners even have access to it. If WorldMark is important to you, you’re better off buying a WorldMark contract on eBay. With resale, you don’t get Plus Partners or the ability to convert your points to Wyndham rewards. The conversion rate on both those programs is terrible, so no loss there. VIP is “perceived” value. Sales guys like to tout it as an investment, but the upfront costs are large.  In a lot of cases, you can rent from a VIP cheaper then your maintenance fees without the commitment. Speaking of which, don’t forget the monthly maintenance fees. Both resale and retail pay the same monthly maintenance fees (resale only owners pay a slightly cheaper program fee). Those fees almost always go up every year. I don’t think CWA has ever stayed the same or gone down, but someone who owns CWA can correct me if I’m wrong. 

You’re best bet in the short term is to rescind, research, and reevaluate. You may find timesharing in general is not right for you. They are best for either long term planners, and or flexible planners. If you book last minute, you will need to be very flexible if you’re booking prime season.   You may even find Wyndham is not right for you, and you may find something else that works better for you. Rescind while you can. You only have a short time to do it. It depends on the state. Check your contract for the cancellation clause. Retail will always be there for you. As far as price, telesales is cheaper then that. If you want CWA, they can accommodate at a cheaper price. They even do cash rebates with bonus points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> If you are within the rescission period, rescind. You can buy many more points for a fraction of the price on the resale market.
> 
> Jim




I just spoke with a representative Nd was asking some questions. He told me that with resale points it does not have advanced reservation priority. Is this even a thing or is he justtaloing bs. Also, how do I look for the resale points? Can I still book through RCI and affiliate resorts with Wyndham? I'm still new to this game any help from the experts is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 25, 2019)

It is just bs. Points are points... same ARP, and you have the ability to use RCI. 

The only material advantage to buying from the developer is the internal Club Pass exchange system (i.e. booking Worldmark resorts), but that benefit is not worth the huge premium you pay vs resale.

Resale points can be purchased on ebay from reputable resellers, and many members that are wanting to get rid of their ownership offer their points here on TUG - sometimes for free.


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.


Great! So glad you found TUG in time to rescind. Just be sure to follow the rescission instructions exactly as indicated in all your paperwork. Have everyone who signed the purchase agreement sign the letter. Send it by certified mail so that you have a receipt from the post office showing that you mailed your rescission letter in time.  Don't delay and don't talk to the sales team anymore.

Stick around TUG and learn all you can about timesharing. The deal you were offered will still be there if, after doing your research, you still think it's the best thing for you. But, if you let your right of rescission pass, you'll own what you bought whether it's the best you can do or not.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.



Don't delay, and here are some tips for rescinding your purchase.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...our-recent-wyndham-timeshare-purchase.291220/


----------



## 55plus (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.


Don't wait, rescind now and send the letter certified mail. Congratulations on saving tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Rescind.  You can get 126k annual points  for $1,300, maybe even $1,500 in order to avoid Right of Forst Refusal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> I just spoke with a representative Nd was asking some questions. He told me that with resale points it does not have advanced reservation priority. Is this even a thing or is he justtaloing bs. Also, how do I look for the resale points? Can I still book through RCI and affiliate resorts with Wyndham? I'm still new to this game any help from the experts is greatly appreciated. Thanks



That is $20k worth of BS.  Remember the Ts salesman or woman is not your friend.  They get six percent commission or $1,200.  They are friends with your money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.



Rescind ASAP, preferably tomorrow morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. You really saved my arse. We still have 7 days to recind so I will be doing that shortly.



No one is blaming you for buying your first TS retail.  Half of tuggers did for their first TS.  In fact, 16 days ago before joining TUG, I bought a $4.5k TS.  I rescinded the next day based on TUG advice.  The same day I rescinded, I got offered the exact same TS for $1.

Think whether TS is right for you.  TS is good for people who make TS a hobby, or plan vacations well or In great detail.  But if you don’t plan vacations in detail, TS probably is not good for you.  You compete against all TS owners for best resorts, dates, and rooms.

Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi, welcome to TUG, so glad you found us in time to rescind.  Hope you stick around.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Depends on what your needs are. Resale works for a lot of people.  If you don’t care about VIP, there is no need to buy direct. You can buy resale and get the same booking benefits with the exception of Club Pass (WorldMark) locations. You need retail bought points for that. You can only book Club Pass 9 months or less from check in. WorldMark Owners can book as early as 13 months. For this reason, the majority of the WorldMark inventory at popular locations is gone, before Club Wyndham Owners even have access to it. If WorldMark is important to you, you’re better off buying a WorldMark contract on eBay. With resale, you don’t get Plus Partners or the ability to convert your points to Wyndham rewards. The conversion rate on both those programs is terrible, so no loss there. VIP is “perceived” value. Sales guys like to tout it as an investment, but the upfront costs are large.  In a lot of cases, you can rent from a VIP cheaper then your maintenance fees without the commitment. Speaking of which, don’t forget the monthly maintenance fees. Both resale and retail pay the same monthly maintenance fees (resale only owners pay a slightly cheaper program fee). Those fees almost always go up every year. I don’t think CWA has ever stayed the same or gone down, but someone who owns CWA can correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> You’re best bet in the short term is to rescind, research, and reevaluate. You may find timesharing in general is not right for you. They are best for either long term planners, and or flexible planners. If you book last minute, you will need to be very flexible if you’re booking prime season.   You may even find Wyndham is not right for you, and you may find something else that works better for you. Rescind while you can. You only have a short time to do it. It depends on the state. Check your contract for the cancellation clause. Retail will always be there for you. As far as price, telesales is cheaper then that. If you want CWA, they can accommodate at a cheaper price. They even do cash rebates with bonus points.
> 
> ...


I like the part about renting from a VIP cheaper then paying maintenance fees.  Lol


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> It is just bs. Points are points... same ARP, and you have the ability to use RCI.
> 
> The only material advantage to buying from the developer is the internal Club Pass exchange system (i.e. booking Worldmark resorts), but that benefit is not worth the huge premium you pay vs resale.
> 
> Resale points can be purchased on ebay from reputable resellers, and many members that are wanting to get rid of their ownership offer their points here on TUG - sometimes for free.


Yes free. Some will even pay closing just not to give it back to Wyndham


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 25, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I like the part about renting from a VIP cheaper then paying maintenance fees.  Lol



As I frequently tell my kids..... comedy is all about repetition..


but then again.... even a good joke can get old after a while.... hint, hint


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> My wife and I recently purchased 126,000 points through Wyndham for a little under 20k. We were told this price point was a great deal but wanted to see how good. Any thoughts?



In which state did you purchase and on what exact date?  Just FYI the rescission period is based upon the state in which you actually purchased and varies widely from 3-15 days.  Just want to ensure you are aware of the rescission limits.  It should be clearly spelled out on the contract you actually signed but not everyone has an easy time finding their contract given it is often delivered electronically on a tablet.  We are all here to help you in any way that we can! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jun 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  You can get 126k annual points  for $1,300, maybe even $1,500 in order to avoid Right of Forst Refusal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree rescind. But you should be able to find resale contracts for much less than this. I would look at between half cent to one cent per point, including closing costs. (The highest I've ever paid was $1000 for 154k, and that was at a highly desired resort where ARP is needed and reservations during Prime season are typically gone within a couple hours of the reservation window opening. My most recent contract was free or $1 which they didn't bother collecting.)  To the best of my knowledge, Wyndham doesn't exercise right of first refusal, and I don't believe that right exists in most contracts. Other timeshare companies do use ROFR though.


----------



## silentg (Jun 25, 2019)

Hope you recind?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

CruiseGuy said:


> I agree rescind. But you should be able to find resale contracts for much less than this. I would look at between half cent to one cent per point, including closing costs. (The highest I've ever paid was $1000 for 154k, and that was at a highly desired resort where ARP is needed and reservations during Prime season are typically gone within a couple hours of the reservation window opening. My most recent contract was free or $1 which they didn't bother collecting.)  To the best of my knowledge, Wyndham doesn't exercise right of first refusal, and I don't believe that right exists in most contracts. Other timeshare companies do use ROFR though.



Thanks for letting me know that Wyndham doesn’t have ROFR.  I’ve been confusing Wyndham with BG.  I’ve been thinking about a Wyndham Canterbury, but I have to wait a couple of years to see whether it’s right.  Kid and all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Rescind.  You can get 126k annual points  for $1,300, maybe even $1,500 in order to avoid Right of Forst Refusal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’ve never heard of Wyndham doing ROFR except in the case of Presidential reserve. Many here have gotten plenty of time shares for significantly cheaper then that. Even desirable ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

CruiseGuy said:


> I agree rescind. But you should be able to find resale contracts for much less than this. I would look at between half cent to one cent per point, including closing costs. (The highest I've ever paid was $1000 for 154k, and that was at a highly desired resort where ARP is needed and reservations during Prime season are typically gone within a couple hours of the reservation window opening. My most recent contract was free or $1 which they didn't bother collecting.)  To the best of my knowledge, Wyndham doesn't exercise right of first refusal, and I don't believe that right exists in most contracts. Other timeshare companies do use ROFR though.



It exists for PR inventory, but that’s it as far as I know. I don’t know if they exercise ROFR on PR. I just know it’s spelled out in the National Harbor governing documents that The developer has ROFR on PR. It also specifically says that regular points do not have ROFR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I like the part about renting from a VIP cheaper then paying maintenance fees.  Lol



In the case of people who own all CWA points, this is especially true. Their maintenance fees are 6.59 per 1,000 if they are paying the 60 cent per 1,000 program fee. People are renting for around $6 to $8 per 1,000. My maintenance fees are around $5.17 per 1,000. Even when you factor in the program fee and $89 exchange fee per PIC week. I travel during prime and high season. I would be looking at closer to $7 or $8 per 1,000. So I save money by owning. Plus I’m not very trusting of strangers, so renting from a complete stranger is not an option for me. I’m ok with the financial commitment if it. I save more money, don’t have to put trust in a complete stranger, and have more control over my bookings.  To each their own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I’ve never heard of Wyndham doing ROFR except in the case of Presidential reserve. Many here have gotten plenty of time shares for significantly cheaper then that. Even desirable ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a National Harbor 168000 even year deed for $50 and Wyndham Grand Desert 154,000 even year deed for $50. The price included closing and resort transfer fee.


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> In which state did you purchase and on what exact date?  Just FYI the rescission period is based upon the state in which you actually purchased and varies widely from 3-15 days.  Just want to ensure you are aware of the rescission limits.  It should be clearly spelled out on the contract you actually signed but not everyone has an easy time finding their contract given it is often delivered electronically on a tablet.  We are all here to help you in any way that we can!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We bought in Tennessee at the wilderness great smokies resort. It was on the 22nd of June so I still have till the 1st of July to get out. Sending the letter in the morning certified mail.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I just bought a National Harbor 168000 even year deed for $50 and Wyndham Grand Desert 154,000 even year deed for $50. The price included closing and resort transfer fee.



I got a 120,000 point annual Margaritaville St. Thomas contract for free. No closing costs or transfer fees. 308,000 annual point Branson for $1. I am drawing a blank on if I paid any fees. It was three years ago. I’m giving away that one to someone who paid all the fees. The Bali Hai cost me more. So did the Canterbury. The two lowest MF resorts on the system tend to fetch a higher price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> We bought in Tennessee at the wilderness great smokies resort. It was on the 22nd of June so I still have till the 1st of July to get out. Sending the letter in the morning certified mail.


You have 10 days, but I would send earlier.  Follow rescission instructions as exactly stated in the TS contract.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> You have 10 days, but I would send earlier.  Follow rescission instructions as exactly stated in the TS contract.



I thought TN was 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I thought TN was 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the contract it says 10 days if you bought it on site and 15 if you did not buy it on site and did not get to inspect the property.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> In the contract it says 10 days if you bought it on site and 15 if you did not buy it on site and did not get to inspect the property.



Glad you are reading the TS contract.  Follow the rescission instructions exactly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

Richelle said:


> In the case of people who own all CWA points, this is especially true. Their maintenance fees are 6.59 per 1,000 if they are paying the 60 cent per 1,000 program fee. People are renting for around $6 to $8 per 1,000. My maintenance fees are around $5.17 per 1,000. Even when you factor in the program fee and $89 exchange fee per PIC week. I travel during prime and high season. I would be looking at closer to $7 or $8 per 1,000. So I save money by owning. Plus I’m not very trusting of strangers, so renting from a complete stranger is not an option for me. I’m ok with the financial commitment if it. I save more money, don’t have to put trust in a complete stranger, and have more control over my bookings.  To each their own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get this. I also own and also like the freedom of searching and booking my vacations. I am not against owning but being a non VIP owner it is sometimes more cost effective to rent then to use my own points . Recent example 2 weeks ago I rented a 1 bedroom deluxe for 3 nights in NYC for 1/2 the cost of what it would of paying maintenance fees on 234,000 of my points. This was booked in the 60 day window and would not of been possible at 13 months out or on New Years Eve. Of course I still have to pay maintenance fees on my points but can use them if I need to book a reservation on New ears eve or before the 60 day discount window.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 25, 2019)

Just rescind and do your due diligence before purchasing resale.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> In the contract it says 10 days if you bought it on site and 15 if you did not buy it on site and did not get to inspect the property.



I keep forgetting about the inspection clause. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 25, 2019)

Here is what my contract says about cancellation of the contract.

YOU MAY CANCEL A CONTRACT TO PURCHASE A TIME-SHARE OR VACATION CLUB INTEREST WITHIN TEN (10) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT, WHERE YOU HAVE MADE AN ON-SITE INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR ANY COMPONENT SITE BEFORE SIGNING THE CONTRACT, AND, IF YOU HAVE NOT MADE SUCH AN INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR COMPONENT SITE, WITHIN FIFTEEN (15) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT. IF YOU ELECT TO CANCEL, YOU MAY DO SO BY HAND DELIVERING NOTICE TO THE SELLER AT 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BLVD., SUITE 130, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135-1026, WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD, OR BY MAILING NOTICE TO THE SELLER (OR HIS AGENT FOR SERVICE OF PROCESS) BY PREPAID UNITED STATES MAIL AT ATTN: WYNDHAM VACATION RESORTS, INC., ACCOUNT SERVICING OPERATIONS - RESCISSION DEPARTMENT, P.O. BOX 94443, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89193, POSTMARKED ANYTIMEE WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD.

This is all that I can find about canceling. I looked at some examples of letters to send and plan to use the information that they say to send for cancellation. Should I send a copy of my contract with the letter?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Should I send a copy of my contract with the letter?


I recommend sending a copy of the signature page, if only for identification purposes. Obviously, keep the original. I recommend adding, "Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover", then send their junk back by cheapest means to the resort.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Here is what my contract says about cancellation of the contract.
> 
> YOU MAY CANCEL A CONTRACT TO PURCHASE A TIME-SHARE OR VACATION CLUB INTEREST WITHIN TEN (10) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT, WHERE YOU HAVE MADE AN ON-SITE INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR ANY COMPONENT SITE BEFORE SIGNING THE CONTRACT, AND, IF YOU HAVE NOT MADE SUCH AN INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR COMPONENT SITE, WITHIN FIFTEEN (15) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT. IF YOU ELECT TO CANCEL, YOU MAY DO SO BY HAND DELIVERING NOTICE TO THE SELLER AT 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BLVD., SUITE 130, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135-1026, WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD, OR BY MAILING NOTICE TO THE SELLER (OR HIS AGENT FOR SERVICE OF PROCESS) BY PREPAID UNITED STATES MAIL AT ATTN: WYNDHAM VACATION RESORTS, INC., ACCOUNT SERVICING OPERATIONS - RESCISSION DEPARTMENT, P.O. BOX 94443, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89193, POSTMARKED ANYTIMEE WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD.
> 
> This is all that I can find about canceling. I looked at some examples of letters to send and plan to use the information that they say to send for cancellation. Should I send a copy of my contract with the letter?



Enclosing a copy of the first page of the contract is good, as long as it has your TS contract number.  If both you and your wife signed the contract, both of you must sign the rescission notice.  

The instructions don’t say you need certified mailing, but certified mailing is better, independent proof you actually sent something.  It’s $3 extra bucks to save you $20k.

A certified mailing counts as the “regular course of business” exception to hearsay.  If Wyndham is an ass, it goes to court, and you simply submit a copy of your postmarked envelope without certified mailing, you need a separate legal affidavit to lay the foundation for the court to accept the copy of your postmarked envelope into evidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I recommend sending a copy of the signature page, if only for identification purposes. Obviously, keep the original. I recommend adding, "Promotional Materials to be returned under separate cover", then send their junk back by cheapest means to the resort.
> 
> Jim



Can we send back media mail?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 26, 2019)

After you send in your letter spend some time reading here.  Go to the forum,  new to timesharing, and answer some of the questions.  Figure out your own game plan.  If you are buying Wyndam you should think of which resorts you would most  want to stay at....also different resorts have different cost of maintenance fees per point. Maintenance fees are every year.  I'm waiting for my timeshare to close...It's not the cheapest cost per point but it is on the lower end but it's at a place I've been to before and semi close to home and I could go there at least half the time.  It was 184,000 points and it cost me $1....no closing costs.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 26, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> My wife and I recently purchased 126,000 points through Wyndham for a little under 20k. We were told this price point was a great deal but wanted to see how good. Any thoughts?



Heckuva deal!! For the salesman!

Also, as you would have found out quickly, 126K is not enough to much with.  I'd look for a resale contract of 308,000 at a low maintenance fee resort, even if the initial cost is a bit greater.  308K is a very common contract size (multiples of 77K for some reason) -- it's enough points to be able to use without going all in on maintenance fees.  Take your time!  Just my opinion.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 26, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> Here is what my contract says about cancellation of the contract.
> 
> YOU MAY CANCEL A CONTRACT TO PURCHASE A TIME-SHARE OR VACATION CLUB INTEREST WITHIN TEN (10) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT, WHERE YOU HAVE MADE AN ON-SITE INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR ANY COMPONENT SITE BEFORE SIGNING THE CONTRACT, AND, IF YOU HAVE NOT MADE SUCH AN INSPECTION OF THE TIME-SHARE PROJECT OR COMPONENT SITE, WITHIN FIFTEEN (15) DAYS FROM THE DATE OF THE SIGNING OF THE CONTRACT. IF YOU ELECT TO CANCEL, YOU MAY DO SO BY HAND DELIVERING NOTICE TO THE SELLER AT 10750 WEST CHARLESTON BLVD., SUITE 130, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89135-1026, WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD, OR BY MAILING NOTICE TO THE SELLER (OR HIS AGENT FOR SERVICE OF PROCESS) BY PREPAID UNITED STATES MAIL AT ATTN: WYNDHAM VACATION RESORTS, INC., ACCOUNT SERVICING OPERATIONS - RESCISSION DEPARTMENT, P.O. BOX 94443, LAS VEGAS, NEVADA 89193, POSTMARKED ANYTIMEE WITHIN THE DESIGNATED PERIOD.
> 
> This is all that I can find about canceling. I looked at some examples of letters to send and plan to use the information that they say to send for cancellation. Should I send a copy of my contract with the letter?



I sent a copy of the 1st and last page (the signature page I mean - not any of the appendices).


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 26, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> After you send in your letter spend some time reading here.  Go to the forum,  new to timesharing, and answer some of the questions.  Figure out your own game plan.  If you are buying Wyndam you should think of which resorts you would most  want to stay at....also different resorts have different cost of maintenance fees per point. Maintenance fees are every year.  I'm waiting for my timeshare to close...It's not the cheapest cost per point but it is on the lower end but it's at a place I've been to before and semi close to home and I could go there at least half the time.  It was 184,000 points and it cost me $1....no closing costs.



Which one is that?  I’m looking for a Canterbury.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jun 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Which one is that?  I’m looking for a Canterbury.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m going to take a wild guess and say they did not get Canterbury for $1. I paid a little over $1,200 for my Canterbury when you account for the fees. Not cheap, but cheaper then the Bali Hai contracts that closed around that time.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shorts (Jun 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Can we send back media mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are considering buying Wyndham resale, I would keep the materials Wyndham gave you. They won’t charge you for them and have told others that they can’t reuse the kindle because of the personal information loaded on it. I would not hassle with returning them.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Which one is that?  I’m looking for a Canterbury.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flagstaff, Az.   It's close to Sedona but closer to 5 national parks including the Grand Canyon.  I love Sedona but it's too crowded for me.  I've always liked the feel of Flagstaff.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 26, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I’m going to take a wild guess and say they did not get Canterbury for $1. I paid a little over $1,200 for my Canterbury when you account for the fees. Not cheap, but cheaper then the Bali Hai contracts that closed around that time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see Wyndam go for a wide variety of money on ebay.  People have compared mfs to points. That would be one of the top concerns.  I will use Bali Hai as an example.  I've often thought if you bought one of the Pahio resorts (that Wyndam bought a few years back) on ebay which can sell for as little as a dollar for a 2 bedroom lockoff.  You could split it and deposit into RCI and you gets a good sum of tpus.  Which is better?


----------



## Tlarimer (Jun 27, 2019)

shorts said:


> If you are considering buying Wyndham resale, I would keep the materials Wyndham gave you. They won’t charge you for them and have told others that they can’t reuse the kindle because of the personal information loaded on it. I would not hassle with returning them.



I spoke to sales rep today and told them we are canceling after I sent off letter. He was very nice about everything and said he understood. Even said to keep the kindle we were given so I guess all the time we spent at least we got a kindle lol


----------



## shorts (Jun 27, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I see Wyndam go for a wide variety of money on ebay.  People have compared mfs to points. That would be one of the top concerns.  I will use Bali Hai as an example.  I've often thought if you bought one of the Pahio resorts (that Wyndam bought a few years back) on ebay which can sell for as little as a dollar for a 2 bedroom lockoff.  You could split it and deposit into RCI and you gets a good sum of tpus.  Which is better?



I’m not sure what you are really asking. Bali Hai MF per point is one of lower ones and thus usually sells for a higher price on eBay. There may be some weeks still out there that have not been converted to points that may sell for a lot cheaper ($1). When depositing to RCI with Wyndham, you don’t deposit a specific resort or unit only the number of points in 10k increments along with housekeeping credits. Your deposit remains as Wyndham points in RCI (not tpu’s). If the week is not converted, then you would deposit it in your regular RCI account (which Wyndham pays for) and you get tpu’s. One is not necessarily better than the other - they are just different.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jun 27, 2019)

Tlarimer said:


> I spoke to sales rep today and told them we are canceling after I sent off letter. He was very nice about everything and said he understood. Even said to keep the kindle we were given so I guess all the time we spent at least we got a kindle lol



Glad for relatively happy ending.  Carefully consider whether TS is for you.  Most tuggers make TS a hobby. 

For TS, you must detailed oriented and engaged competing against other TS owners for booking best resorts, dates, and rooms.  If this is something you can commit to, a TS may be for you.  You can buy 126k Wyndham resale for $800 max, possibly even for $1.

If this engaged TS process isn’t for you, you are better off just hoteling or renting from TUG TS owners.  Check the Last Minute Rentals Offered forum, or the TS Marketplace.

Link to LMR is at https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/

Best of luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 27, 2019)

While I agree that most tuggers make TS a hobby, I am not sure I would agree that only those willing to have an "engaged TS process" should buy a timeshare.

Being engaged certainly leads to getting the best value out of what you paid for (like most things in life). But plenty of people enjoy their timeshare without being "highly" engaged owners.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 27, 2019)

shorts said:


> I’m not sure what you are really asking. Bali Hai MF per point is one of lower ones and thus usually sells for a higher price on eBay. There may be some weeks still out there that have not been converted to points that may sell for a lot cheaper ($1). When depositing to RCI with Wyndham, you don’t deposit a specific resort or unit only the number of points in 10k increments along with housekeeping credits. Your deposit remains as Wyndham points in RCI (not tpu’s). If the week is not converted, then you would deposit it in your regular RCI account (which Wyndham pays for) and you get tpu’s. One is not necessarily better than the other - they are just different.



It cost $239 to use those TPU. I think Club Wyndham Points, used within Club Wyndham, is a better option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 28, 2019)

shorts said:


> I’m not sure what you are really asking. Bali Hai MF per point is one of lower ones and thus usually sells for a higher price on eBay. There may be some weeks still out there that have not been converted to points that may sell for a lot cheaper ($1). When depositing to RCI with Wyndham, you don’t deposit a specific resort or unit only the number of points in 10k increments along with housekeeping credits. Your deposit remains as Wyndham points in RCI (not tpu’s). If the week is not converted, then you would deposit it in your regular RCI account (which Wyndham pays for) and you get tpu’s. One is not necessarily better than the other - they are just different.


I understand what you are saying about the difference between tpus and points and how they are different.  I own Ka eo kai.  Years back Wyndam wanted me to change to points  I declined mainly bcz of the cost but also bcz I didn't understand points at the time.  When I deposit my week into RCI I get 55 tpus.  That gives me a good three weeks. I was wondering if anyone had done any comparison between Wyndam weeks and points using an  individual resort.  Taking into account all exchange fees and initial costs. Points would give you more flexibility as far as partial weeks.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 28, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Glad for relatively happy ending.  Carefully consider whether TS is for you.  Most tuggers make TS a hobby.
> 
> For TS, you must detailed oriented and engaged competing against other TS owners for booking best resorts, dates, and rooms.  If this is something you can commit to, a TS may be for you.  You can buy 126k Wyndham resale for $800 max, possibly even for $1.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I have been saying. Renting is less then buying for most of the non VIP owners. Unless you need the week at bonnet creek during spring break or the most desirable dates that require 13 month apr. Otherwise you would be better off renting as needed. It gets better if you can book within the 60 day discount window. If you desire the VIP status and have the need to travel or book 13 months out buy into VIP and make it work for you. FYI I am not a VIP and do not rent points but do know it is cheaper as a owner to rent from a VIP in lieu of using my own points to book a vacation on occasion.


----------

